

History made: Go program MoGo beats professional player in 9-stone game - dood
http://www.usgo.org/index.php?%23_id=4602

======
Eliezer
A 9-stone game means a 9-stone handicap, not a 9x9 board.

~~~
tptacek
Ah, thanks.

------
Alex3917
Kurzweil was right. Looks like we just might live long enough to live forever
after all.

------
dood
As far as I'm aware this is the first time a Go program has been shown to play
at or above Dan level at 19x19
[<http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Go_ranks_and_ratings>].

------
apu
Useful summary:
[http://www.reddit.com/r/programming/comments/6vgrw/historyca...](http://www.reddit.com/r/programming/comments/6vgrw/historycal_moment_mogo_computer_program_defeated/c04z2tk)

------
mooneater
Homepage for the program: <http://www.lri.fr/~gelly/MoGo.htm>

~~~
mooneater
Nice machine learning paper on the program: (PDF)
[http://www.machinelearning.org/proceedings/icml2007/papers/3...](http://www.machinelearning.org/proceedings/icml2007/papers/387.pdf)

------
tptacek
Isn't 9x9 Go _substantially_ easier, computationally, from 19x19?

~~~
sysop073
Yes, but this was a 19x19 game, you can see it on the screen in the
background. The "9 stones" is referring to the computer's handicap

------
rbanffy
This proves at least one of two things: that computers can be more intelligent
than people or that one doesn't need to be intelligent to play Go.

